# souverainiste



## sarant (Jan 28, 2015)

Είναι ένας όρος της γαλλικής πολιτικής ορολογίας που έχει στο παρελθόν χρησιμοποιηθεί για κόμματα (που δεν μακροημέρευσαν) τόσο της δεξιάς (π.χ. του de Villiers) όσο και της αριστεράς (π.χ. του Chevenement), τα οποία υπερασπίζονται την εθνική κυριαρχία σε αντίθεση με τον ευρωπαϊκό φεντεραλισμό. (Βικιπαίδεια: Le souverainisme est une doctrine politique soutenant la préservation de la souveraineté nationale d'un pays par rapport à des instances supranationales.)

Τώρα που οι Ανεξάρτητοι Έλληνες ήρθαν στο προσκήνιο, το κόμμα αυτό χαρακτηρίστηκε parti souverainiste ή la droite souverainiste από τα γαλλικά μέσα. Τον όρο τον είδα και στα αγγλικά (sovereignist) αλλά μόνο σε κείμενο του γαλλοτραφούς Στάθη Κουβελάκη. (Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει σε συμφραζόμενα Κεμπέκ, όπου έχει άλλη σημασία, όπως άλλη σημασία έχει εκεί και το souverainiste)

Στο ιστολόγιομ ρωτήθηκα αν έχουμε μονολεκτική απόδοση και δεν μπόρεσα να απαντήσω. Ούτε περιφραστική βρήκα. Ο σκοπός βέβαια δεν είναι να χαρακτηρίσω τους ΑΝΕΛ, (θα τους έλεγα "λαϊκή πατριωτική δεξιά", άλλοι θα είχαν άλλους λιγότερο ευμενείς χαρακτηρισμούς) αλλά να βρω απόδοση του όρου σε γαλλικά συμφραζόμενα, αφού εκεί γεννήθηκε, π.χ. για τον Σεβενμάν ή τον ντεΒιλιέ.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 28, 2015)

Ωραία σπαζοκεφαλιά, χωρίς προφανή λύση που να είναι αρκετά ικανοποιητική. Βέβαια, για να είμαστε απολύτως ειλικρινείς, το souverainiste δεν είναι παρά η πατριωτική με μεταμοντέρνα φορεσιά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν τα επίθετα _εθνοκυριαρχικός_ και _εθνικοκυριαρχικός_, οπότε τι θα λέγατε για *εθνοκυριαρχισμό* και *εθνοκυριαρχιστές*;


----------



## Themis (Jan 28, 2015)

Ναι, πολύ καλό μου φαίνεται. Ούτως ή άλλως παραπέμπει ευθέως στη γνωστή σε όλους "εθνική κυριαρχία" και κανείς δεν θα ξύνει το κεφάλι του απορώντας.


----------



## sarant (Jan 28, 2015)

Κι εγώ πολύ καλή λύση το βρίσκω, εύγε!


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

Γράφει κάποιος στο Facebook:

Το δικό μου μερίδιο εθνικής κυριαρχίας το εκχωρώ όλο στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.

Οπότε μπορούμε από τώρα να φτιάξουμε και όρο για τους *αντεθνοκυριαρχιστές*.


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2015)

Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται γιατί ήδη έχουν την ονομασία τους: λέγονται *εθνομηδενιστές*.


----------



## Costas (Feb 2, 2015)

Παρότι δεν έχω να αντιπροτείνω (καθότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στο ότι δεν έχουμε όρο για το sovereignty), το εθνοκυριαρχιστής, αν το άκουγα ξερό, χωρίς το ξένο πρώτα, θα έμπαινα σε δίλημμα αν ο χρήστης του ήθελε να πει souverainiste ή suprémaciste. Γιατί ναι μεν η "εθνική κυριαρχία" είναι μονοσήμαντος όρος στην πράξη (αν και όχι στη θεωρία), αλλά το "κυρίαρχο έθνος" είναι ευκόλως παρεξηγήσιμο: sovereign ή dominant?

ΥΓ. Δεν ξέρω αν θα λυνόταν το πρόβλημα αν γυρνούσε το ρολόι εκατό χρόνια πίσω και η souveraineté γινόταν από κυριαρχία, αυτεξουσιότητα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Earion said:


> Μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται γιατί ήδη έχουν την ονομασία τους: λέγονται *εθνομηδενιστές*.


Όλως τυχαίως, τον εθνομηδενισμό τον βρήκα σε υπόμνημα του 1948 του Γκομούουκα προς τον Στάλιν: "ορισμένοι Εβραίοι σύντροφοι δεν νιώθουν κανένα δεσμό με το πολωνικό έθνος ή με την πολωνική εργατική τάξη...ή τηρούν μια στάση που θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί 'εθνομηδενισμός'." (national nihilism)


----------



## Earion (Feb 7, 2015)

Γκομούουκα; Εννοείς Γκομούλκα;


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2015)

Ε ναι, μ' αρέσει να τους γράφω όπως είναι στα πολωνικά, βάσει της πολωνικής γραφής, όπου το ł είναι αγγλικό w, ελληνικό ου-, άρα Γκομούουκα [και Βαουένσα!] (δες Forvo και Wikipedia).

ΥΓ. Πάντως, χαλάρωσε: αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Βαζέχα είναι Βαζέχα, άντε, Βα*ζ*έχα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> ...ΥΓ. Πάντως, χαλάρωσε: αν θυμάμαι καλά ο Βαζέχα είναι Βαζέχα, άντε, Βα*ζ*έχα!





daeman said:


> Costas said:
> 
> 
> > Ποιο ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα με τον Βαζέχα;
> ...





drsiebenmal said:


> ... Ο *Μήτσος *φαντάζομαι θα το έλεγε Βλοτσλαβέκ κατά το Βοϊτύλα, το Βαζέχα, και (για τους παλιούς) Γκομούλκα... :)





Rogerios said:


> sarant said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Επανάληψις προηγουμένων, πολύ προηγουμένων, από το 2009.


----------



## Costas (Feb 8, 2015)

Κ*ζ*ύ*σ*τοφ Βα*ζ*ύχα, όπου όμως το y το προφέρουν σχεδόν ε, οπότε στη μεν πρώτη κρατάμε το "υ", στη δε δεύτερη το προφέρουμε "ε". Ξύστοφ...:)


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Κ*ζ*ύ*σ*τοφ Βα*ζ*ύχα, όπου όμως το y το προφέρουν σχεδόν ε, οπότε στη μεν πρώτη κρατάμε το "υ", στη δε δεύτερη το προφέρουμε "ε". Ξύστοφ...:)



Συ είπας. 



Costas said:


> Ευνόητο είναι ότι κανένας αθλητικογράφος, και να ήθελε, δε θα μπορούσε να τον λανσάρει στο ελληνικό κοινό ως Ξύστοφ!


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ε ναι, μ' αρέσει να τους γράφω όπως είναι στα πολωνικά, βάσει της πολωνικής γραφής, όπου το ł είναι αγγλικό w, ελληνικό ου-, άρα Γκομούουκα [και Βαουένσα!] (δες Forvo και Wikipedia).



Ναι, αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει αυτή η διαφοροποίηση στα πολωνικά, και το πιστεύω δίχως να ελέγξω τις επίσημες προφορές στο Forvo και τα λήμματα της Βικιπαίδειας με την επίσημη γραφή. Ωστόσο η παρατήρησή μου έχει να κάνει με το πώς έχουν καθιερωθεί τα πολωνικά ονόματα εδώ σ’ εμάς. Απ’ όσο ξέρω τέτοια διαφοροποίηση στο /l/ δεν κάνουμε. Τα έχουμε μάθει, ανθρωπωνύμια και τοπωνύμια, με «αδιαφοροποίητο» ελληνικό λάμδα. Λέμε Τσέσλαβ Μίλος, Βισλάβα Συμπόρσκα (ή Σιμπόρσκα), Σλάβομιρ Μρόζεκ, Στάνισλαβ Λεμ, κι από τοπωνύμια, Χέλμνο (Chełmno, που η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια το θέλει Κέλμνο), Λοτζ (Łódź), Βρόκλαβ (Wrocław, γνωστότερο με το γερμανικό του όνομα ως Μπρεσλάου) και Μπιάλιστοκ (ή Μπιαλίστοκ ή Μπιαλιστόκ, Białystok, δε θα τα χαλάσουμε στον τόνο), έτσι όπως τα μάθαμε από τα γεγονότα του Δευτέρου Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου. Ιδιαίτερα δε για τα δύο διασημότερα τέκνα της μεταπολεμικής Πολωνίας, τον πάπα και τον πρόεδρο, κανείς δεν διανοείται να τους αποκαλέσει αλλιώς παρά Βοϊτίλα και Βαλέσα (αυτουνού το όνομα, μαθαίνω, περιέχει και ένρινο φωνήεν!). Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η προσπάθεια για πιστότητα κινδυνεύει να καταλήξει σε σύγχυση.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 8, 2015)

Προτείνω ο Costas να κάνει το χρηστώνυμό του Costalas!


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι η πολωνική γλώσσα είναι το καλύτερο παράδειγμα του τρόπου που λειτουργεί ο εθνικός Μήτσος στη μεταγραφή των ονομάτων. Και ο Μήτσος απαιτεί την αναγνώρισή του. Δεν μπορούν να έρχονται τα διάφορα forvo και να μας ταράζουν τις ισορροπίες!


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2015)

Μεγάλη συζήτηση. Γιατί να αφιερώνουμε ολόκληρα νήματα στην ακριβή αποτύπωση της αγγλικής προφοράς αλλά να μη δίνουμε δεκάρα για τις "υποδεέστερες" γλώσσες; Δεν μιλάω για προφορές άσχετες με τη γραφή, αλλά για προφορές για τις οποίες οι λαοί αυτοί έχουν αφιερώσει γραφική παράσταση. Δεν περιμένω βέβαια να συμφωνήσετε, αλλά δεν είναι από...Κωσταλισμό. Τι θα πάθουμε δηλαδή αν διαβάσουμε το Βρόκλαβ ως Βρότσουαβ; Γιατί είναι φετίχ το Βρόκλαβ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Η πολιτική του Μήτσου, να διαβάζει τα ξενικά με μια δική του λατινογαλλοαγγλική προφορά (όχι μόνο τα κύρια ονόματα, αλλά και κοινές λέξεις), ανήκει σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχε ίντερνετ. Οι δημοσιογράφοι έπρεπε να τηλεφωνήσουν στην αρμόδια πρεσβεία για να μάθουν τη σωστή προφορά κάποιου ονόματος, αλλά όπως ξέρουμε ολόκληρος Αμερικανός πρόεδρος λεγόταν για αρκετά χρόνια με το όνομα που του είχαμε δώσει στις χολιγουντιανές του ημέρες. Τυχαίνει να μην έχουν ακόμα αλλάξει συνήθειες όσοι μεταφράζουν για τα ΜΜΕ, έστω κι αν η πληροφορία απέχει πια ελάχιστα. Κι αν έχουν γίνει πιο προσεκτικοί στα αγγλοσαξονικά ονόματα, άλλες γλώσσες εξακολουθούν να ανήκουν στις εξωτικές.


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2015)

Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό το επιχείρημα, του Μήτσου εννοώ. Ούτε βέβαια είναι επιχείρημα το πρωτείο της αγγλικής έναντι των άλλων γλωσσών. Ούτε κατά διάνοια.
Το επιχείρημα είναι ότι αυτά τα ονόματα (κι όχι ονόματα ξεκάρφωτα, ασύνδετα μεταξύ τους, αλλά ως ολόκληρο σύνολο) έχουν καθιερωθεί έτσι από παλιά. Έχω υποστηρίξει και παλιότερα ότι



Earion said:


> δεν είμαστε οι πρώτοι που επιχειρούν μεταφορά γνώσης στα ελληνικά. Σε πολλά πράγματα έχουμε μια παράδοση πίσω μας. Γιατί να της γυρίσουμε την πλάτη;



Έχουμε μάθει από δεκαετίες, από εφημερίδες πρώτα και μετά από τα ιστορικά βιβλία, ότι ο ηγέτης των Πολωνών το πρώτο μισό του εικοστού αιώνα λεγόταν *Πιλσούντσκι*. Γιόζεφ Πιλσούντσκι σήμερα, Ιωσήφ Πιλσούδσκι πιο παλιά, όταν προσπαθούσαν να τα φέρουν κοντύτερα στα ελληνικά. Το ίδιο τον προφέρουν Αμερικάνοι και Άγγλοι : /pɪl'sʊdski/ (ενώ η πολωνική προφορά είναι /piw'sutski/). Γιατί ν' αλλάξει αυτό; Ποιος ο λόγος της αλλαγής;

Αν πρέπει να αλλάξουμε αυτά τα καθιερωμένα ονόματα (τα πολωνικής καταγωγής) τότε γιατί δεν θα πρέπει να διορθώσουμε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα; (Θυμίζω το άρθρο του Γ. Χάρη με τα Τζιμπρόλταρ, Ρόουζ-βελτ και Τσέρτσιλ). Ο Ινδός ποιητής που τον ξέρουμε ως Ραμπιντρανάθ Ταγκόρ στην πατρίδα του προφέρεται Ρομπιντρονάθ Θακούρ. Θα πούμε τον Δαρείο Νταραγαβαούς και τον Ξέρξη Χσαγιαρσά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Δεν αναφερόμουν σε καθιερωμένες μεταγραφές. Εγώ θεωρώ αναπόφευκτο να συνεχίσει να δρα ο Μήτσος με τον ίδιο τρόπο για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα, μέχρι να καθιερωθεί σε κάθε ΜΜΕ ή σε κεντρική υπηρεσία ένα γραφείο προφορών σαν εκείνο που λειτουργεί στο BBC.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2015)

Τώρα συγκρίνεις ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ανόμοια πράγματα, nickel. Διότι ο Άγγλος ή (1η περίπτωση) δεν θα χρειάζεται να κάνει μεταγραφή (το όνομα θα είναι ήδη γραμμένο σε λατινικό αλφάβητο —άντε το πολύ-πολύ να απλοποιήσει κάποιο από τα διακριτικά ορισμένων λατινικών αλφαβήτων— κι άρα το μόνο που θα τον απασχολεί θα είναι το πώς _να προφέρει_ όσο το δυνατόν πιστότερα αυτό που είναι ΗΔΗ γραμμένο σωστά ή (2η περίπτωση) θα χρειαστεί να κάνει κάποια μεταγραφή (απ' τα κινεζικά, τα ιαπωνικά, τα κυριλλικά, τα ελληνικά ή όποιο άλλο μη-λατινικό αλφάβητο) —ακολουθώντας συχνά τις τυπικές συμβάσεις _μεταγραφής_, που δεν μεταφέρουν πάντα με ενιαίο τρόπο την πληροφορία για την προφορά— όπου, επειδή η αγγλική γλώσσα τού προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα να προφέρει με ποικίλους τρόπους την ίδια γραφή, ΠΑΛΙ το μόνο που θα τον νοιάζει θα είναι όχι τόσο η μεταγραφή αλλά η κατά το δυνατόν πιστή προφορά.

Πες μου τώρα πού κολλάνε όλα τα παραπάνω με την ελληνική γλώσσα, όπου έχουμε μονοσήμαντο τρόπο προφοράς της γραφής μας και σχετικά περιορισμένο αριθμό φθόγγων (σε σχέση με άλλες γλώσσες). Θα το γράψουμε όπως νομίζουμε ότι το ακούμε, και τελειώνει η ιστορία. Οι Ισπανοί κι οι Τούρκοι ελάχιστα νοιάζονται για το πώς οι κανόνες τους για απαγορευμένα συμπλέγματα κλπ μεταβάλλουν τα ονόματα των ξένων, και δεκάδες άλλοι λαοί δεν δίνουν δεκάρα τσακιστή που δεν υπάρχει στη γλώσσα τους γράμμα/φθόγγος για τα δικά μας γ, δ, θ, χ κλπ. Μόνον εμάς μας πιάνει η πρεμούρα μην τυχόν και παραποιήσουμε κατά τι κάποιο κύριο όνομα — ε, για όνομα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Μόνον εμάς μας πιάνει η πρεμούρα μην τυχόν και παραποιήσουμε κατά τι κάποιο κύριο όνομα — ε, για όνομα!



Η προσπάθεια να μην παραποιήσουμε περιέχει την επιθυμία να το πούμε όλοι, αν είναι δυνατό, με τον ίδιο τρόπο για να μπορούμε να συνεννοούμαστε. Είναι μια από τις επιδιώξεις της γλώσσας αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 15, 2015)

Όχι, η απόλυτη ταύτιση όλων των ομιλητών και η ύπαρξη μοναδικών “ορθών” τύπων και αμφιμονοσήμαντων σχέσεων _ΔΕΝ _είναι μία απ' τις επιδιώξεις της γλώσσας (και σίγουρα όχι σε επίπεδο αυτοσκοπού!) — είναι όμως η επιδίωξη που έχει οδηγήσει πχ στον συνειδητό αφανισμό των διαλεκτικών στοιχείων στην Ελλάδα. (Διαβάζω για το πόσο λεπτολογικά σε άλλα έθνη καταγράφονται και οι παραμικρές διαλεκτικές αποκλίσεις και ποικιλίες, και που κάθεσαι και διαβάζεις κατεβατά ολάκερα για το τάδε σύμπλεγμα τριών ανθυποοικισμών που έχουν και καλά δική τους διάλεκτο και τη διατηρούν ως κόρη οφθαλμού κλπ, κι εδώ το μόνο που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι η αυστηρή “εναρμονισμένη προτυποποίηση” μιας _ΚΟΙΝΗΣ _νεοελληνικής.) Κττμά μπορύμε —και οφείλουμε— να μάθουμε να επικοινωνούμε και να συνεννοούμαστε με τον άλλον, ακόμη κι ας χρησιμοποιεί έναν δεύτερο —ή τρίτο ή τέταρτο— παράλληλο γραπτό τύπο, ακόμη κι αν έχει αποκλίσεις και διαφορές από τη δική μας προφορά — ή, σε κάποια σημεία, ακόμη κι απ' τη δική μας γραμματική ή το συντακτικό. Λιγότερες ρυθμιστικές γλωσσοπέδες, περισσότερο ανοιχτή σκέψη κι επικοινωνία!


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Μα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτή η έκρηξη. Δεν θέλω να επιβάλω τίποτα. Δεν μπορώ να επιβάλω την ομοιομορφία, όπως εσύ δεν μπορείς να επιβάλεις την απόκλιση. Αυτά τα πράγματα συμβαίνουν και εμείς προσπαθούμε να τα περιγράψουμε και να τα εξηγήσουμε, όχι να τα ρυθμίσουμε. Υπάρχει τάση προς κοινούς επικοινωνιακούς κώδικες; Ναι, υπάρχει. Για να επικοινωνούμε πιο εύκολα. Και για όποιους άλλους κοινωνικούς λόγους σπρώχνουν προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση. Δεν ζήτησε κανένας από τους Κρητικούς να αλλάξουν προφορά και λεξιλόγιο, αλλά πρόσεξε πόσο διαφέρουν προς το πιο άχρωμο και άοσμο «αθηναϊκό» πρότυπο η προφορά και το λεξιλόγιο των βουλευτών Κρήτης.

Έχει εξηγηθεί αρκετές φορές εδώ μέσα η περίπτωση του Μήτσου ως του μέσου υπεύθυνου για μεταγραφές (και ορολογικές αποδόσεις) στα ΜΜΕ (και λιγότερο σε εκδοτικούς οίκους και πανεπιστήμια). Όταν δεν υπήρχε επαρκής πληροφόρηση για τις ξένες προφορές, βολευόμασταν με τα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά, τα γερμανικά και τα ιταλικά που γνωρίζαμε. Ήδη στα ισπανικά άρχιζαν οι μεγάλες αλλαγές, από τη «Γυμνή Μάγια» και τον Πάντσο Βίλα ως την Πενέλοπε Κρουζ. Στα μη λατινόγραπτα, π.χ. αραβικά, ρωσικά, κινεζικά, μεταγράφαμε τις αγγλικές μεταγραφές. Οι πιο ευσυνείδητοι μπορεί να τηλεφωνούσαν σε πρεσβείες να μάθουν προφορές, οι άλλοι εμπιστεύονταν τα κολυβοαγγλικά τους. Πρόσφατα ακόμα βλέπαμε _μουλτιμίντια_ και εξαγγλισμένα _στέιτζ_. Η λίστα των καθιερωμένων στραβών προφορών είναι ατελείωτη, ακόμα και για κλασικά έργα, πριν και μετά τον Γκιούλιβερ. Αυτά συμβαίνουν και σήμερα αλλά σε πολύ μικρότερο βαθμό, γιατί υπάρχουν ευσυνείδητοι που δεν θέλουν να πιαστούν αδιάβαστοι και έχουν πια τα εργαλεία να αναζητήσουν κάτι περισσότερο, ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό. Υπάρχουν άλλωστε περιπτώσεις όπου απαιτείται ένας τύπος: μπορεί ο νέος πρόεδρος μιας χώρας να έχει άλλη προφορά στο μεσημβρινό δελτίο του Mega και άλλη στο νυχτερινό, αλλά στον Πάπυρο δεν μπορεί να είναι με μια γραφή στο λήμμα της χώρας και με άλλη στο λήμμα για τον ίδιο.


----------



## rogne (Dec 26, 2015)

Costas said:


> Κ*ζ*ύ*σ*τοφ Βα*ζ*ύχα, όπου όμως το y το προφέρουν σχεδόν ε, οπότε στη μεν πρώτη κρατάμε το "υ", στη δε δεύτερη το προφέρουμε "ε". Ξύστοφ...:)



Αυτόν εδώ πάντως τον είπαν τελικά "Κσιστόφ", μέσω Λιθουανίας. Πρόοδος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2016)

rogne said:


> Αυτόν εδώ πάντως τον είπαν τελικά "Κσιστόφ", μέσω Λιθουανίας. Πρόοδος!



Άντε και στον Ξιστόφ (τώρα που δεν κινδυνεύει και με χαζά αστεία χάρη στο Σκρατς!)


----------



## nickel (Jan 3, 2016)

Από τις 26 του περσινού Δεκέμβρη περιμένω τον Εαρίωνα να έρθει να το πει αυτό!


----------



## Jules (Apr 6, 2017)

Οι πολιτικοί όροι που τελειώνουν σε -iste είναι μειωτικοί.
Αυτοί οι όροι δεν γεννήθηκαν στη Γαλλία (οι ίδιοι δε θέλουν να αποκαλούνται "souverainistes"), αλλά στις Βρυξέλλες.
Αυτός που δεν αποδέχεται απώλεια εθνικής κυριαρχίας, είναι δηλαδή υπέρμαχος του κράτους-έθνους, αποκαλείται μειωτικά "κυριαρχιστής" όπως το "εθνικιστής".
Στην περίπτωση της ΕΕ, "κυριαρχιστές" αποκαλούνται αυτοί που θέλουν να ανακτήσουν την εθνική τους κυριαρχία, αφού οι χώρες τους την έχουν χάσει.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 6, 2017)

Απροπό, να δούμε τι θα την κάνει την εθνική κυριαρχία το ΗΒ που την ξαναπέκτησε.


----------

